# Scroll up or down ?



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

I got a little project I am thinking about. It will require a scroll saw. If it sells and and need to make a few more I would be willing to buy a DeWalt $500 one but at the time I am not there What do you all think about the PC LOWES Scroll saw anyone have one? Used one?


----------



## wichman3 (Sep 12, 2016)

What type of project? If it is fretwork of any kind (lots of small interior cuts) then no, No, a thousand times NO.
Look at page 14 of the manual (it's on the Lowes website), this details changing the pinless blades.
If your use is fact cutting of all outside cuts, then maybe; on secnd thought, Just say no.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Same saw, different color for less ($80):




  






Cheers,
Brad


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

For what it's worth

http://scrollsawreviews.com/brands/central-machinery/16-variable-speed

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/2840


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

Actually the project is going to be High School Athletic 3D Clocks. Sort of hard to explain. SEE PIC. each selection will be its ownlayer in 1/4 MDF Maybe 4 layers. I will have to cut out voids spaces like in the letters MULES, the MANE on the mascot etc.












> What type of project? If it is fretwork of any kind (lots of small interior cuts) then no, No, a thousand times NO.
> Look at page 14 of the manual (it s on the Lowes website), this details changing the pinless blades.
> If your use is fact cutting of all outside cuts, then maybe; on secnd thought, Just say no.
> 
> - wichman3


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

Are you sure that is the saw? I own the Porter Cable saw and it doesn't look like that. Never mind I see on the website they show two now.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/PORTER-CABLE-1-6-Amp-Variable-Speed-Scroll-Saw/50107044

I have that one and it is a very decent saw for the type of scrolling I like to do. Solid well made. I would spend the extra 60 and get that.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have three scroll saws and use one every day. 
This is my experience: 
Harbor freight saw is junk. Had that one first. It caused me to give up scroll saws. coupla' years later I got a DeWalt. Much better saw and works very well but it died after 20 months. I now have two Hegners and a 1988 Jet. Hegners are the top of the pile but not recommended for fretwork. (Blade changes are slow) They are very durable and I can still get parts for my 1986 Hegner. Hegners are made for cutting thicker woods and running eight hours a day, every day. $$$$$= Hegner


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

Yes I consider Harbor Freight a hit or miss roll the dice buy. I myself have had okay luck with a few things and absolute disasters with others.

I remember a day when ALL tools worked and worked well. Not any more


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Get the Dewalt. The cheap saws Skil, PC, Rikon, Sears, etc. vibrate badly, blades changes are difficult. They are not worth the aggravation.
That $180 PC looks like it might be a better saw. That might be worth looking at and trying out.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

the porter cable that you posted will be really frustrating to change the blades.

There is a slightly more expensive porter cable https://www.lowes.com/pd/PORTER-CABLE-1-6-Amp-Variable-Speed-Scroll-Saw/50107044 that is a bit better. I had one of these types in my school shop for a few years, all of my kids liked it and could change the blades when they needed to.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

make sure you don't need 'pin' blades, like most coping saws use.


----------



## Razorman (Nov 2, 2015)

Been scrolling forever , I started out on a Craftsman veritable speed 16" with the easy change thumb wheel blade change . Used it for 12 years until the jaws wore out and wouldn't hold the blade . I would say to stay away from the Harbor Freight model for sure . Unless your going to really get into the life of scrolling a good starter saw like Craftsman , Skil model would be alright . But remember the easy blade change and stay away from the pined blades , pined blade is another animal- for intricacy isn't going to happen with pined blades . I've used a lot of different blades and the Flying Dutchman blades is my choice , good luck !


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I picked up one of the 24 inch vintage Dewalts (borrowed photo) for $100. Then a smaller Homecraft came home with me from auction for $2.50.

But it looks more like you need a CNC.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Before investing in equipment for this project, consider the legal ramifications. If the items in question are related to school mascots or teams, the use of the "mascot" name and/or image is almost certainly protected by licensing laws which require approval and payment to the licensing authority…

Good luck!

Herb


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

table only tilts 1 way to 45
blade changes very hard 
save your money 
I M H O :<))


----------

